# Looking to build a hunting camp site...ideas please.



## seabear2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking into building a nice little camp site big enough for 5 campers. The guys want to leave them year round. I will provide power,sewer,and water. I will also keep an eye out on the property and keep the grass cut. I also have a skinning rack under shelter with water/sink that they can use. If things go well, I will look into building an outdoor shower/outhouse type deal. I know some camper showers are small so this would be a plus.

One of the guys told me the place they camp now charges them $1 per day to leave the camper and $10per day when they are there. I don't like this plan its just too much to keep up with. I would rather have a set rate per month. 

If you hunt and camp, what would a place like this be worth to you? Not looking to make a killing but would like to make it worth while for all parties involved.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 10, 2009)

You are offering a good setup.

Based upon what you stated...............
$30/month out of season.
$50/month in season.

It has room for tweaking either way. Would I pay it.....
not to leave camper, but if that is what they are used to and want to pay it.......go for it.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Todd E said:


> You are offering a good setup.
> 
> Based upon what you stated...............
> $30/month out of season.
> ...



Yea I think its a great idea. I thought of a seasonal rate such as peak(aug-jan) off peak(feb-july)

Im not sure it would be worth $50. If you think about it, the light bill would run $200+ b/c these guys hunt a lot.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 11, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from. My indication of room for tweaking is based upon some uncertainties on my part. 

Is the only time they camp during deer season, combo of seasons, or combo of seasons and fun visits? .......meaning is there much room for fluctuation of power usage? 

Is it gonna be POCO meter fed or coming off one of your panels somewhere? If POCO fed, you will have a minimum fee every month for that meter. 

Factor in what you will spend initially for sites, power, water.
Factor in what you will spend for other anemities.
Factor in your rate for upkeep and safety visits. 
Factor in avg/current power usage.

Are you worried about how long it will take money coming in to equal and cover your investment money to get it ready? Only you can determine that. That dictates less than avg monthly rent, avg rent, or higher monthly rent.

Just do not set monthly prices way low and then every time you visit the place regret what you have done and what your return is. That is not fun. The avg person should understand that with those anemities, maintenance, and security......"luxury" comes at a price. If somebody wanted $10/mo camping/storage........I'd have to say, "There is my old grownup hayfield for your camper, there is the creek for you to bath in, and there is a hole I dug for you to pee/poop in. I'll keep an eye on the place, but that is it."


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 11, 2009)

5 guys at 40 buck/mo.,/camper, just in campers, should cover your bill during season. I'd say 20/month in the off season, and if that is too much, then offer them a break during season.Maybe 25-30, year round? It sounds like your a heck of a fella, that enjoys being around these guys a little, so you gotta factor in the sitting around the campfire having a cool one into it as well.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea these are good guys. I plant food plots for one of the guys from FL so we have been friends for a few years. I ask him whats one thing he wishes he had at his camp and he said a walk-in cooler. I just want to fix my area up nice and do it right the first time.

I am thinking that the septic tank work should run 2k. I already have power and water. So after I get everything in I should be in the $2,500 range.


----------



## TYBEEGIRL (Sep 12, 2009)

I know where there is a walk in cooler (I think it still works) on the farm where I was rasied.  It actually belongs to my brother and last year he was trying to get rid of it cheap?   The problem would be the distance from Jackson, Ga to come and get it.   I can find out if it still works and what kind of condition it is in if you are interested?


----------



## jagman (Sep 14, 2009)

we have seven campers and our power bill has never gone over 70 dollars a month, most of the time around 35 dollars


----------



## wargmc (Sep 14, 2009)

i leave my camper on our lease all year we had to pay to put in septic tank there is about 12 campers there we pay 20 a month an some of the guys cry about that the lady who cuts our grass charged us 5 bucks a piece an some of them cryed about that needless to say there is nowhere you can leave a camper for 20 a month you are gonna have cry babies everywhere


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 14, 2009)

wargmc said:


> i leave my camper on our lease all year we had to pay to put in septic tank there is about 12 campers there we pay 20 a month an some of the guys cry about that the lady who cuts our grass charged us 5 bucks a piece an some of them cryed about that needless to say there is nowhere you can leave a camper for 20 a month you are gonna have cry babies everywhere



exactly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 14, 2009)

You may want to do some math and figure how soon you want to recover your investment in the building, septic system, electrical system, etc . Not to mention water, power, mower, gas, and other maintenance costs. 

Even at $50 per month year around 5 campers is only gonna gross $3000 a year.


----------

